# Can you predict how big your puppy will get?



## puggymumma (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi,

We have a 13 week old pug puppy. Our friend thinks he will be a small boy. I was wondering if there is a way to work out roughly the size they will get to, like you can for children (or so I am told!).

Any theories welcomed - I just wonder how big he will get.

Thanks.


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

Measure the dog from withers to ground.

Measure from mid-chest to hock.

Multiply the two figures. The result is figure A.

Measure them around the narrowest part of their body. Divide figure A by this new number.

If it is an even number, add four. If an odd number, add 17.

Add to this number the number of letters in the dog's name.

The final figure is the dog's estimated adult weight in millimetres


----------



## puggymumma (Oct 26, 2008)

Amusing but not helpful!


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

puggymumma said:


> Amusing but not helpful!




He will be size hes going to be they are small anyways really they can get on the plump side i think 
Heres is a link you can have a look at....lets hope this is helpfull and not amusing for you.
Pug Information and Pictures, Pugs, Carlin, Mops


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

usually u can tell by seeing the pups parents then u roughly will have an idea. 
For example cobi is going to be much the same size like his dad so i know what i am going to have when he is grown


----------



## Sgurr (Aug 24, 2008)

There is an old adage that if you want to know how big a pup will grow, look at its paws - the bigger the paws, the bigger the dog will be. Like many of these old sayings this is based on some keen observation which we can now back up with scientific research.

A dog's bones grow at points called growth plates and when these plates 'close' the bone is fully formed and no further growth takes place. The bones of the feet have plate closure first at about five and a half months, then the bones of the lower leg at about six to seven months and the higher up the leg you go, the longer is stays growing.
So look at your pup at about six months and then look at adult dogs of the same breed with the same size paws and you'll get a good idea how big the pup will be fully grown.
Comparison with the parent of the same sex can be really helpful.

Sgurr


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

A good indication of a GSD size, is the size of their paws when they are pups. Obviously, the parents can give some indication, but genes are a funny old thing


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

Something I read, which seems to be fairly accurate is that if you run your finger down the front of a dog's front leg, if it is flat then they've finished growing. If there is a "bump" on the front of the knee, then they still have growing to do.

ETA - I think that relates to height - obviously they may still fill out.


----------



## finoni9 (Sep 5, 2008)

I tried to find this out too but all I could find is a weight predictor - which said times their weight at 8 weeks old x 3 to find out their adult weight???


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

I also go off the size of the parents too.


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

finoni9 said:


> I tried to find this out too but all I could find is a weight predictor - which said times their weight at 8 weeks old x 3 to find out their adult weight???


That is definitely wrong! My boy was 4 kg at 8 weeks old and is 34 kg now! and my girl who is still growing was 5.5kg and is already 22 kg

As others have already said, parents are a good indication of how they can turn out.


----------

